# Entitled neighbors



## BadHabit (Sep 5, 2015)

What is it with everyone turning a vacant property into their own personal parking lot? If I had a rollback I could open a car lot by now. I'm beyond sick of arriving at a new job site to find that the neighbors have high-jacked the driveway. Nothing worst then trashing out around someone's car/truck waiting for them to get off work so they can move it. I try to be a gentleman and thank them but each event brings me a bit closer to say'n, look, just cause it's vacant, doesn't mean it's YOURS!! Am I alone on this issue?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BadHabit said:


> What is it with everyone turning a vacant property into their own personal parking lot? If I had a rollback I could open a car lot by now. I'm beyond sick of arriving at a new job site to find that the neighbors have high-jacked the driveway. Nothing worst then trashing out around someone's car/truck waiting for them to get off work so they can move it. I try to be a gentleman and thank them but each event brings me a bit closer to say'n, look, just cause it's vacant, doesn't mean it's YOURS!! Am I alone on this issue?



I blow clippings all over them and it doesn't happen again. True story. When I see one I smile.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep, me too...love it when the windows are down.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I also like to plow in a vehicle. I leave my card with an apology and a bid.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

My husband has done things from spraying the vehicle with grass clippings when he is mowing, to calling the cops. 
The best was a big trash out he had to do and the ignorant neighbors would always park their vehicles in the foreclosed property driveway because theirs was full of junk. 
So my husband being the nice guy that he is he blocked them in. Well the neighbor and his wife needed to leave to go to a wedding, but I had the truck as I was going to get the other trailer. They threatened my husband which was not a good thing to do, then they called the cops. The cops basically told them "you are trespassing by parking your vehicles in the other driveway and right now your **** out of luck." 
My husband called me to say take your time getting back. I arrived 3 hours later. Yea they never went to the wedding and they also never parked in the driveway again.


----------



## sixxgunner (Aug 16, 2015)

Agreed, its a pain in the a**. I have never hooked one, but have threatened to if the vehicle is there again for my other inspections. LOVE the blower tip!


----------



## Fantasticfordme (Aug 31, 2015)

Like this one today? How am I supposed to edge, get crack weeds and blow off that? And I get yelled at for getting grass on their cars..going through the hassle and hours long ordeal to get them to move on a 40 dollar lawn cut isn't worth it..I just smile and wave..idiots..


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I had 1 last week where the Rolloff container company was siting in front of the house ready to drop when they called to tell me a Lexus SUV was parked in driveway. I asked driver to knock on doors to see if there might be a realtor inside (it was posted No Entry due to mold remediation). Nobody answered doors so I asked if he could fit the little 20 yarder nice a tight and he laughed and said he sure could. There is a $55 fee if a return trip plus they were booked for 2 days and I'm not changing our crews schedule. 

Got a call about 2 hrs later from the Realtor laughing that an Investor was "illegally" inside home and didn't want anyone to know. Her SUV was there on Monday when we finished and Rolloff is being pulled today. It was stuck there for 6 days


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I don't sweat the small stuff.*

There are too many idiots at the cube farm to worry about. I just carefully work around them. I do get the occasional "please bid to remove vehicle" from one of the monkeys.
You really do not need any extra problems, especially from neighbors.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Fantasticfordme said:


> View attachment 2729
> Like this one today? How am I supposed to edge, get crack weeds and blow off that? And I get yelled at for getting grass on their cars..going through the hassle and hours long ordeal to get them to move on a 40 dollar lawn cut isn't worth it..I just smile and wave..idiots..




I'd trip charge that puppy and turn it in as occupied. 

I don't have time to be the investigator as to why there is someone parked there. 

One summer way back when I was doing yards for screwguard I probably turned in half of the yards as occupied. 
I asked a couple folks that were home how long they'd been there, all of them were there over 2 months since they'd bought the place.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll give the other side of the coin. Have a dumpster scheduled to get dropped yesterday so we can start trash out today. Was in the area yesterday twice, drove by and it wasn't there so I figured it would be brought in the morning. Get there this morning and no dumpster. I'm pissed, the office is closed on weekends so no answer. I send my crew back 45 minutes to get extra truck and trailers while I stay here and start bagging junk to work through my frustration. I happen to look across the street and realize they dropped the dumpster in the wrong driveway and blocked one of the neighbors cars in in the process.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Someone thought their husband was finally going to renovate the kitchen... lol!


----------

